# Online Rubik's Timer Better Than Ever



## cubetimer (Jan 18, 2008)

I've made several updates to my online rubik's cube timer since my last post. There's a scramble generator, multiple puzzle support, countdown timer with sound...

I'll be honest, I mostly do this because I find it useful for myself, but I'm glad so many other people enjoy it, too. I hope to add more features in the future


Give it a try!

Dan
http://www.cubetimer.com/


----------



## Johannes91 (Jan 18, 2008)

```
Math.round(Math.random() * 2)
```
That gives a bad distribution (1/4, 2/4, 1/4). Use Math.floor(Math.random() * 3).


----------



## Joël (Jan 18, 2008)

Wow.. that's a nice timer! Good job!


----------



## pjk (Jan 18, 2008)

Very nice. Is there any chance that when you press the space that it stops the timer as opposed to releasing it to stop it?


----------



## cubetimer (Jan 19, 2008)

Johannes91 - Thanks for catching that. I've fixed it to use floor now. I have to admit that when I was using it, it did feel like there were too many counter clockwise turns in the scrambles.

pjk - good suggestion, I'll have to work on that. Currently it acts on release so that you can place your hands on the spacebar and release when you're ready to solve, as with a Stackmat timer. You're right though, it really should stop when your hands come back down. I'll try and carve out some time to work on that.

Glad you guys like the new features!!


----------



## pjk (Jan 19, 2008)

Would it be possible to have to release to start, but stop when pressed? Also, another suggestion would be to have a "Save Times" button where the user can save all their times/avg's. Good work.


----------



## cubetimer (Jan 21, 2008)

PJK: yeah, that's exactly what I meant to say. As for saving times, that's a commonly requested feature I'll eventually get to, as well. I want to have the ability to create logins so members can use multiple computers, or shared computers, etc. My list of desires for the site unfortunately outweigh my available time to actually implement them


----------



## SkateTracker (Jan 21, 2008)

Awesome timer! I love it. Nice job.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jan 21, 2008)

Forget Jnet 
Lol, this is amazing


----------



## cubetimer (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks guys - so glad you like


----------



## vlarsen (Jan 22, 2008)

I like this a lot. One thing that might be nice, would be a built in scrambler for each puzzle. This would take a lot, but it seems awkward to get a new 3x3x3 scramble everytime I do a Square-1 solve. Maybe you can at least disable the scrambler for the puzzle that it doesn't work for?


----------



## cubetimer (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah - good call. It's not realistic for me right now to write scramblers for other cube puzzle types, but I should definitely remove the scrambler when it's not a 3x3. Thanks!


----------

